# [SOLVED] Overclocking CPU making my PC only use 4 of 6 GB of RAM



## sephisto (Aug 15, 2010)

This suddenly started happening, my PC only detects 4 GB of RAM when I actually have 6 GB.

So I went into BIOS and loaded default settings and it now detects 6 GB of RAM, but when I OC it tells me I have only 4 GB and I get low memory errors when playing games with 4 GB of RAM.

I tried reseating my RAM sticks but the problem still persists, I even updated the BIOS.

Windows 7 64 bit Home Premium
ATI Radeon HD 5870
i7 920 @ 2.67Ghz
Intel X58, Model P6T SE
6GB DDR3

Shouldn't there be a Memory Remapping option in the BIOS? I couldn't find it. Unless it's called something else there...

Anyway why would this happen? All RAM available at default settings.. but not when overclocked..


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking CPU making my PC only use 4 of 6 GB of RAM*

Are you changing the RAM voltage when you are OCing or leaving it defaults


----------



## sephisto (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking CPU making my PC only use 4 of 6 GB of RAM*

Hmm I hope this answers your question -

*Overclocked -*










*Default -*










I know how to change the cpu voltage but I was unsure about how to change RAM voltage, im a bit pc illiterate D: !


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking CPU making my PC only use 4 of 6 GB of RAM*

to accomplish a stable OC on your system you have to make sure that you are changing voltages for the CPU and RAM and Graphics card if there is one and has option to tweak the voltage

Now this only gives me the frequency of RAM in default and OC settings Can you check the voltages for RAM under BIOS 
Is that an Asus' motherboard that you are using? 
What is make and model of your RAM?


----------



## sephisto (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking CPU making my PC only use 4 of 6 GB of RAM*

Alright I'll go check brb


----------



## sephisto (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking CPU making my PC only use 4 of 6 GB of RAM*

It is an Asus motherboard.

The RAM I have are called Reaper PC3 16000. on the RAM stick it reads @1.65 v. But in CPU-Z it tells me they're clocked at 1.50 v. If I was to change it in BIOS do you know what I would be looking for exactly?

edit: it showed the ram voltage in CPU-Z's SPD tab, silly me.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking CPU making my PC only use 4 of 6 GB of RAM*

That is a dual channel RAM am I right? 
The voltage should be in BIOS 1.6

Read the following articles

Front-side bus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Memory (RAM) Overclocking Guide – DDR3 : Master's Lair

How to Overclock your RAM and what to Overclock - YouTube


----------



## sephisto (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking CPU making my PC only use 4 of 6 GB of RAM*

Thank you, I upped the RAM voltage to 1.6-ish and everything is back to normal. <3


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking CPU making my PC only use 4 of 6 GB of RAM*

has the system been stable? 
I do know when you start tweaking around stuff to OC you do tend to run into BSOD and thats just the way it is let us know.


----------

